# Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

These are the pieces needed for upgrading a coupe from brake system to use Porsche 996 brakes. This model caliper comes on two different cars, the Porsche 996 or the Boxster S. The 996 brakes are black and the Boxster S brakes are red. It seems that you can get these calipers in silver, now.(2-26-05)








Hub carrier with S2 5X112 hub installed
Porsche 996(BoxsterS) caliper (used from LA Porsche dismantlers)
RS2 caliper carrier (Europrice.com)
314X30 Euro A8 rotor from ECS tuning (in stock) Audi part #441-615-301AA
323X30 A8 rotor from Zimmerman slotted (Audi Part #4D0-615-301A
Carrier to hub bolts - M12X1.5X22mm cap bolts with washer (Stealer)
Caliper to carrier bolts - M12X1.5X72mm hex bolt (standard BoxsterS bolt) (Stealer)
Street Pad - Mintex reds (puremotorsports)
Track Pad - Carbotec Panther Plus (puremotors)








This is the caliper in the standard Porsche setup. You need to file down these pins, because they are too close to the rotor. You need to file about 1mm off. This will give you 2mm clearance on each side of the rotor. This will allow for heat expansion in the rotor 








S2 hub installed on the coupe strut. Coupe hub carrier is same as early S2 3B carrier. The bolt holes for the hubcarrier to strut are 12mm. On the later S2/ABY and B4 cars the hubcarrier to strut bolts are 14mm. RS2 carrier installed on the hub with the M12X1.5X22mm cap bolts








314X30 A8 Euro rotor installed 
IMG]http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb288/90quattrocoupe/996%20front%20brakes%20on%20audi%20coupe/996brakes5.jpg[/IMG]
Porsche 996 caliper bolts right up to the RS2 carrier with the M12X1.5X72mm hex bolts and fits evenly over the rotor. Spin the rotor and the caliper carrier pins do not hit, even before they are filed down.
IMG]http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb288/90quattrocoupe/996%20front%20brakes%20on%20audi%20coupe/996brakes6.jpg[/IMG]
Mintex reds install in the caliper with the upper guide pin and spring








This is a side view of the installation. The pads do not quite cover all of the rotor sweep area. But I think it will be an improvement over the stock brakes.
UPDATE - The A8 323X30 rotor has all the same dimensions as the 314, but is available in the states. It fits the same as the 314s. If you compare the picture below of the 323 rotor vs the picture above of the 314 rotor, you will notice the pads sit more centered on the rotor. The part number for this rotor is 4D0 615 301 A, F or J. According to Ate web site, these rotors have all the same dimensions.








This is a bolt up installation for the USA coupes. For the brake lines you can change out the hard line that curves around the strut and the flex line from the strut to the caliper. You can change this to a pseudo RS2 hard line. You buy a already made 400mm line from VW and bend it to the new caliper. You don't need a flex line from the strut to the caliper, because the Porsche brade pads pull out of the top of the caliper.
This is the way the front brakes look through the wheel installed on the car.








As an update, it is now 2010, and I have been running this combination on the street and on the track. For the track, I use Carboteck Panther Plus pads. They work real well. I have had absolutely no problems with this combo, are for that matter with the rear upgrade listed in this FAQ section.
Greg

_Modified by 90quattrocoupe at 10:20 PM 4/29/2009_


_Modified by 90quattrocoupe at 10:20 PM 4/29/2009_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

Look, its BIRA system 3 without the hassle and headaches of dealing with that poorly run "association" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could show you all System 2, but its ultimately not what I'm going with. Looks good! And it will fit behind some 16" rims as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (MFZERO)*

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (PerL)*

Very sweet.
And, nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (PoorHouse)*

Are Boxster S (986) brakes the same as 911 (996) brakes?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_Are Boxster S (986) brakes the same as 911 (996) brakes?

Yes, except the BoxterS brakes are Reds and the 996 nonturbo brakes are Blacks.
Greg


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (SuperGroove)*

Same pads for Boxster S & 996
I know I'm a few minutes behind on that but it took me a while to look it up at work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

where did you get the hubs from?
Europrice or from another car?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (dub lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub lover* »_where did you get the hubs from?
Europrice or from another car? 

I got them from a breaker in the UK. Got the hubs and the hub carriers. Allowed me to media blast everything, pull old bearings, insert new, paint everything without having the car, be down. Now I will just switch out the whole carrier. Will make the job a little easier.
I can just slide the carrier off the axle and insert the rebuilt carriers.
Greg


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_
I got them from a breaker in the UK. Got the hubs and the hub carriers. Allowed me to media blast everything, pull old bearings, insert new, paint everything without having the car, be down. Now I will just switch out the whole carrier. Will make the job a little easier.
I can just slide the carrier off the axle and insert the rebuilt carriers.
Greg

whats was the rough cost?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

Congratulations! your brake setup has now 3 times the horsepower of the engine hahaha!!!








Excellent setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
whats was the rough cost?

It cost me $550 shipped from UK for the hubs and hub carriers.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

updated


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

90 you should post the entire how too on a site for us who have to do without to drool on at nite!








I may have one for you too. You know CVTesch over at the AW Forum. He can host it for you!


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

90 you should post the entire how too on a site for us who have to do without to drool on at nite!








I may have one for you too. You know CVTech over at the AW Forum. He can host it for you!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (audipanzerwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audipanzerwagen* »_90 you should post the entire how too on a site for us who have to do without to drool on at nite!








I may have one for you too. You know CVTech over at the AW Forum. He can host it for you!
















Actually it is in the tech section of this forum. It would be nice if down the road, fourtitude would host the pictures for there tech forum. That way they would not be lost down the road. If you go into a few of the tech pages at Vortex, they no longer work because the people who posted them orginally, no longer have the pictures on there ISP.
Greg


_Modified by 90quattrocoupe at 1:05 PM 1/13/2005_


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

Great info! 
Do you have a part # or application that the A8 323x30 rotor was used on? The only rotors I have found are 312x25 for A8 97-99.
Also, what is the part # or application for the Carrier to hub bolts - M12X1.5X22mm cap bolts with washer?
The last thing is do you have a source for the S2 hubs other than Europrice?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (thetatau87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetatau87* »_Great info! 
Do you have a part # or application that the A8 323x30 rotor was used on? The only rotors I have found are 312x25 for A8 97-99.
Also, what is the part # or application for the Carrier to hub bolts - M12X1.5X22mm cap bolts with washer?
The last thing is do you have a source for the S2 hubs other than Europrice?

I don't have the part number off hand for the 323X30 rotor, but these came on the later A8 after 2000 if that helps. I will look it up later and get back to you.
The bolt to hold the caliper carrier to the hub carriers is the same bolt that holds your G60 Girling carriers to the hub carriers.
I got my hubs and hub carriers off a guy breaking a UK car. I would haunt the http://www.srforum.com and find someone parting out a car, or one of the UK wreckers of audis.
greg


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

Thanks again for the additional info! No need to get me a part # on the A8 rotor. As long as I know the application and correct size I can find it.
How much did you spend on the complete conversion? I did some digging for prices and estimated that I could probably do it for $1200 or less. Less if I can find hubs cheaper than $350 (1/2 of front and rear price) from Europrice.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (thetatau87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetatau87* »_Thanks again for the additional info! No need to get me a part # on the A8 rotor. As long as I know the application and correct size I can find it.
How much did you spend on the complete conversion? I did some digging for prices and estimated that I could probably do it for $1200 or less. Less if I can find hubs cheaper than $350 (1/2 of front and rear price) from Europrice.

hi,
I would say that it is within the range of 1200. A lot cheaper than any aftermarket set. With the money you save you can upgrade the rears.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1572831
Greg


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (thetatau87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetatau87* »_Thanks again for the additional info! No need to get me a part # on the A8 rotor. As long as I know the application and correct size I can find it.

Hey, since this is a "sticky" thread, can we get an update on the part number of the rotor to use? I know of this part number: ""4D0 615 301 J", but it is supposed to be used with the 993tt calipers (and RS2 calipers), but it's been said that 993tt and 996 non-t are not interchangeable in these types of conversions. I had thought they were interchangeable, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (turboquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboquattro* »_
Hey, since this is a "sticky" thread, can we get an update on the part number of the rotor to use? I know of this part number: ""4D0 615 301 J", but it is supposed to be used with the 993tt calipers (and RS2 calipers), but it's been said that 993tt and 996 non-t are not interchangeable in these types of conversions. I had thought they were interchangeable, but now I'm not sure.

According to Ate web site the part numbers 4D0 615 301A, F, and J are all the same rotors. I ones on my car are 4D0 615 301A. From what I understand, I have not done the fitup my self, this came from a guy on S list, was the 993tt caliper will fit with this rotor and the RS2 carrier on a UrS4/6. I don't know about the coupe, cause I only used the 996 caliper.
Greg W.


----------



## stickyrice1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

I have a stock coupe quattro and was wondering if you had to change out the bolt pattern on the car? I thought I read something about a 5x112 something







is your car still a 4 bolt pattern and if not, how did you change it to a 5x112 bolt pattern and will the porche brakes work on the stock bolt pattern








thanks man


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (stickyrice1)*

The pattern is now 5X112. I tried to find Audi rotors with only 5 holes so I could have them drilled for 4X108, but all the Audi rotors from Brembo, Zimmerman and Ate came with ten holes. This allowed no space for offsetting the 4 holes for the 4X108 hubs.
I keep my cars for a long time, in fact I have not sold a car since 1982. I search for the car I want and just upgrade.
Along those lines, in the long run it was cheaper to change out the hubs to 5X112 and buy off the shelf rotors, than to buy rotors, weld the holes and then redrill. Besides, now I get all these deals on stock wheels that all these people are selling when they go to bigger wheels.
Greg W.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

very nice


----------



## 147coke (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (billzcat1)*

do you have a set up idea for mk2 jetta using the boxer calipers


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*

updated.
Greg W.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_314X30 A8 Euro rotor installed 








Porsche 996 caliper bolts right up to the RS2 carrier with the M12X1.5X72mm hex bolts and fits evenly over the rotor. Spin the rotor and the caliper carrier pins do not hit, even before they are filed down.








Mintex reds install in the caliper with the upper guide pin and spring








This is a side view of the installation. The pads do not quite cover all of the rotor sweep area. But I think it will be an improvement over the stock brakes.
UPDATE - The A8 323X30 rotor has all the same dimensions as the 314, but is available in the states. It fits the same as the 314s. If you compare the picture below of the 323 rotor vs the picture above of the 314 rotor, you will notice the pads sit more centered on the rotor. The part number for this rotor is 4D0 615 301 A, F or J. According to Ate web site, these rotors have all the same dimensions.

when you say that the A8 323x30 rotor has all the same dimensions... how do you mean? the 323mm rotor is 9mm bigger in overall diameter.
I have an S6 with the 314x30 rotors and I need to get new brackets. if I use the RS2 brackets, you're saying it covers the brakes fine and if I wanted I could get 323x30s later?
*Edit, fixed your pics. you forgot to close the [ on your IMG tags


_Modified by Chapel at 10:52 AM 2/16/2010_


----------



## sunjiangyao (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Porsche 996 brakes on a 90 coupe (billzcat1)*

Nice post


----------



## CarverGeeker (Jun 12, 2011)

Would this work on a B3 80 quattro as well?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

CarverGeeker said:


> Would this work on a B3 80 quattro as well?


 No, offset is different on the hubs. 

Greg W.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Greg; Aaron here....

i have a pair of calipers from a 996 non-turbo.

i believe i read from what you wrote i just need the RS2 bracket and 314mm S8 rotors?

will they fit under 15" wheel? that is the decider for me. for use on the Coupe drag car. 8 seconds are next year. stopping needs are in the works to be updated.

thanks

Aaron


----------



## beacon450 (May 9, 2013)

Interesting info.. Good work done.


----------

